# Suggestions for shrubs around the house



## Killmeh (Mar 1, 2018)

What is a scrub that can flower in full shade wont grow much taller than 4-5 foot and can be trimmed to say 3' width?

I know a lot of criteria but i figured you guys would know!

also you can suggest some that can take partial/full sun for the other side of the house too!


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

I'd recommend Elephant Ears or Hydrangeas.

If you're going for color, go with the loropetalum, which is what I have in front of my house. When they get new growth, the leaves are a reddish-purplish hue, and they put off pretty purple flowers. Mine are way too large, 5' tall. I'm actually considering removing them, and replacing them with the dwarf variety.

I'm partial to tea olives, which are slow growing, but put off a very intoxicating sweet smell when they bloom. Another fuller bush option is gardenias or azaleas. Knockout roses are great fillers too. They bloom often, and you can cut them down to about 6-8" at the end of the season, and they'll come right back, bigger and badder than before. Prolific bloomers.


----------



## Killmeh (Mar 1, 2018)

Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

There are also dwarf loropetalums, one is called a purple pixie, that you may want to consider depending on the other plants you select.

Also, there is a non-seeding ligustrum (sunshine ligustrum) that we planted due to the low maintenance aspect. I think it will handle partial shade.


----------

